
After W3C approved DRM standard, much harder to make a functional indie browser - bjelkeman-again
https://boingboing.net/2020/01/08/rip-open-web-platform.html
======
zzo38computer
You could still make a browser that does not implement EME, if you do not
intend to play a movie that uses EME, I suppose.

